# forza graphics



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

hi guys new to xbox live an want to no how i download the graphics for the car like the detailing world ones an things like that 

please help


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

go to the storefront and search for detailingworld. youll see the logo lloyd did. search for wax and theres a swissvax logo i made. this is in the game not at the xbox dashboard.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ok so i go in the game an then to store front as not seen that yet ??
thank you


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, you go into the Storefront section and you can search for various brands/logos from there under 'Vinyl Groups'. My DW logo can only be used on white cars though, unfortunately.


----------

